# Horology.....Terminology.



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

A few definitions........

Vostoking.......buying loads of near identical items because they are VFM.

Rolexing......buying one item and then worrying that everyone will think it's a fake, and having to buy the rest of the lifestyle.

Tissoting.....buying something and trying unsuccessfully to pretend it's the best.

Anyone playing? Same ones again, New ones, anything



Cheers


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Escapement............backing out of a dodgy deal on eBay.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Watch bothering. The horological equivalent of tyre kicking.

Oscillating. Not being able to decide between two watches.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Winder...someone who gets on everyone else's nerves........

Complication.....having to apologise to everyone for something you posted while pi$$ed last night....


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Second hand. Something dodgy sold on eBay.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Display window: Red Light district in Amsterdam.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Analog .... A diary of toilet visits

Automatic winding movement ..... someone who just cant stop being annoying

Bi Directional rotating bezel ..... Swings both ways

Gold plated ...... cheap fake


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Winder...someone who gets on everyone else's nerves........
> 
> Complication.....having to apologise to everyone for something you posted while pi$$ed last night....


 Complication. Buying a watch from Ernest Jones.


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Gear train - moving in on a good watch deal , fast .

Stud screw - a bloody good male porn star . :biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Balance c0ck.....someone who always takes things too far.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Skeleton : Anorexia Nervosa.

Tourbillon: Bird Brain


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Balance c0ck.....someone who always takes things too far.


 That is too far.

Fully wound. Someone who needs Diazepam.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Pushers........................ADs?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Rubber strap.....into BDSM.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Fully wound up. Me in the queue at McDonald's at school lunch time.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Côtes de Genève: Nude beach resort in Switzerland.

Perlage: Bubble head ( Similar to Tourbillon)


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Authorised dealer.....rip off merchant.

Mainspring...a wind up.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Co-axial movement....an emergency visit to the bog after a night on the lash and you're not sure which end to point at the pan... :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Tazmo61 said:


> Stud screw - a bloody good male porn star . :biggrin:


 I thought that was fully sprung.

Dial. A Glaswegians face.

Crown pin, how the queen keeps her hat on.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Chronometer....a word specifically designed to be confused with Chronograph.

Chronograph....a word specifically designed to be confused with Chronometer.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

NOS (New old stock)....something which is not as good as you thought it would be.

Hummer....a really satisfying dump.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Bell Matic...someone that you automatically think of as a complete 'bell end'.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

"Regulator"........somebody tell me? :tumbleweed:


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Balance wheel - get loan out for new transport and a new watch at the same time.

Submariner - someone who lives in a submarine. artytime:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi-frequency movement...a catastrophic attack of the squits, leading to untold misery and a ringpiece that resembles the Japanese flag.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

"Carousel"......for childish amusement? :biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Pallets....Cockney rhyming slang for 'thruppnies'.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Gerlach: Siberian prison camp.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Caseback....lost luggage returned.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

"Isochronism"........sexual event/toy? :tumbleweed:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hand wind...a WIS term for a 'J. Arthur', a 'Sherman' or even a 'Barclays', after looking at the watch section of the Argos catalogue.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Hand wind...a WIS term for a 'J. Arthur', a 'Sherman' or even a 'Barclays', after looking at the watch section of the Argos catalogue.


 Hadn't realised W H Smiths were displaying argos literature on the 'top' shelf Roger? artytime:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Hand wind...a WIS term for a 'J. Arthur', a 'Sherman' or even a 'Barclays', after looking at the watch section of the Argos catalogue.


 You'll have to explain that one to me.... .









BTW, how can you tell it's crappy outside? Because here I am in front of the computer playing word games instead of riding...sheeesh.....


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> You'll have to explain that one to me.... .


 Rhyming slang, Mike, rhyming slang...... :laughing2dw:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Rhyming slang, Mike, rhyming slang...... :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Jewels...what 'er indoors keeps asking for....


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> You'll have to explain that one to me.... .


 http://www.cockneyrhymingslang.co.uk

:biggrin:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

"Rouge"......what the bride trowels on her visage! :tongue:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Keyless work....breaking and entering...


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Parnis- Hyacinth Bucket's word for Richard's todger.

Cushion case - something your granny embroidered on wet afternoons.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

"Pallet Fork"....... JCB! :laugh:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Breguet overcoil hairspring - Nadia Comaneci scored 10 for it.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Deployant- a folding clasp on a watch bracelet.

Deployment - engagement of forces in military action.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Flyback...do your trousers up...



AVO said:


> Deployant- a folding clasp on a watch bracelet.
> 
> Deployment - engagement of forces in military action.


 Glad you cleared that one up, Steve...so many get it wrong! :thumbsup:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Greubel-Forsey: a dish you asked the Maître d' to explain and rather wish you hadn't.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Half Hunter - five year old with a twelve bore

Movement - view of a nice girls bottom walking in front of you....


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Brushed finish....couldn't be arsed to polish it.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

"Full Hunter"........adult with 20 bore punt gun!


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Base Metal - new pop group


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Screw down crown.........badge of office for unwilling royalty :tongue:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

"Stop Work"...........M6 at any time! :bash:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

"Calibre".......-44 Magnum (dirty Harry). :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

AVO said:


> Parnis- Hyacinth Bucket's word for Richard's todger.


 Brilliant! :notworthy:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Drilled Lugs..............for earrings :yes:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Skagen - an embarrassing condition you should refer to a Danish GP.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

"Pinion"........scoring manoeuvre in Greco Roman wrestling! :tongue:

I'll keep going till somebody prods me.... :tumbleweed:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Cartier...upmarket stationery?
Elgin...whisky?
Lord Elgin...inferior whisky for dumb tourists?
Raymond Weil...bad 1930s German cabaret?
Revue Thommen...bad 1930s French cabaret...or vice-versa?
Hublot...a French comedian. Though with that name, of course, it should be the ultimate deck watch. Amazing what a difference one letter can make.
Audemars-Piguet...a seaside resort in Normandy?
Harold Pinchbeck...the archetypal Dickensian lawyer's clerk?
Marvin...geeky looking guy who used to come top in chemistry at school.

Obris Morgan - American bankers
Meccaniche Veloci - Italian cycling team

Jacquet-Droz - a coat from Primark?

Enicar - my view on motorsport

Mühle Glashütte - a windmill with a greenhouse.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Patek-Philippe...a little French bakery.

Lip...make-up.

Cuervo y Sobrinos...Mexican bullfighters knocking back the tequila and puffing cigars.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Knurling....a term to describe the finish on a watch crown...also used to describe an unfortunate rash on one's 'Davina's'.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Have to say Rog (RWP) thanks for one of the most fun threads ever! :notworthy:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Totally agree!

Vacheron-Constantin: smelly cheese from Waitrose, Fortnums or Fauchon


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

"Carriage"......means of transportation behind a horse!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Superluminova: Banned Russian female tennis star.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

BlueKnight said:


> Superluminova: Banned Russian female tennis star.


 Reminds me of the 'Rule Book of Russian Wrestling' by Terrabolokov.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Spring bar...... can't get a drink quick enough


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Blued screws - 1970s porn movie


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Have to say Rog (RWP) thanks for one of the most fun threads ever! :notworthy:


 It's the contributors who make the thread Rog........your contribution :clap:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

"Crystal".........argos/amazon/aldi/lidl/"Bond" artytime:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Navitimer - bloke with a clipboard to record the duration of toilet and fag breaks on construction projects.

Nomos - Mick Jagger's watch collection.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Indices: Can't make-up your mind.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Triple date moonphase chronograph - NASA's algorithm for planning the Apollo missions.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Karrusel said:


> Reminds me of the 'Rule Book of Russian Wrestling' by Terrabolokov.


 Or the famous Russian roulette player, Iyshot Abolokov.......


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Railroad minute track - the reason why the 0622 to Liverpool St is always delayed.



Roger the Dodger said:


> Or the famous Russian roulette player, Iyshot Abolokov.......


 Baby's Revenge by Nora Tytsov.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

"DEADBEAT escapment"..............I couldn't possibly comment but feel free to add your own addendum? artytime:

Feel a prod coming on! :swoon:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Flyback: Return ticket.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Rolex Cellini - crappy fat Italian Tenor who sings on ads for comparison websites on daytime television.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

"Tourbillon'...........Phil Green sailing around the Med' :bash:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Case knife....a tool used by over enthusiastic customs operatives to open your luggage and sniff your wifes undies......


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Case knife....a tool used by over enthusiastic customs operatives to open your luggage and sniff your wifes undies......


 Ebauche - the nauseous feeling they experience when they catch a whiff of said undies.

Going train - something alien to Abelllio Greater Anglia.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

"Ligne".........1 of 2 that a train runs on!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Case knife....a tool used by over enthusiastic customs operatives to open your luggage and sniff your wifes undies......


 Seriously...?!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

AVO said:


> Ebauche - the nauseous feeling they experience when they catch a whiff of said undies.
> 
> Going train - something alien to Abelllio Greater Anglia.


 Going train......something that all commuters in the Southern region are praying for....


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

"Mainspring".......Russian car suspension!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hand made.....cobbled together from bits I had laying around.....

One off....No it isn't...everyone's got one....


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

"Bridges"........over rivers, roads & valley's of course! :laugh:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

TItoni............one sided woman


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Valjoux: Exotic dance requiring a towel.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

"Venus"...........pale naked woman with no arms!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Seagull movement. When something sh!ts on your head at the seaside.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

(Yes,honestly a vintage brand ).

Arsa .......a real sexual attempt


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Muff diver - lesbian porn star

Fantastic thread RWP :thumbs_up:


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Balance wheel - a unicycle.

Display back - a style of dress worn to a prom

Sweep hand - a reaction in response to the attentions of Donald Trump

Date window - a gap in the schedule in which dinner could be arranged

Flared lugs - Gary Lineker or Martin Clunes


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Services. Offered by women in certain parts of Amsterdam. (I believe)


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Arbor - somewhere to park your boat .


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

C.Ward. Where my dad was in hospital.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Hummer: What Monica did to Bill.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Repeater. A black pudding roll with too much brown sauce.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Anti-reflective: Dracula's mirror.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

The Watch Forum......................supervised playtime.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Small seconds. What I used to get at school dinners.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

"Large seconds"..........dinner lady was a neighbour!

"Power Reserve"..............F1 kinetic energy recovery system!


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Services. Offered by women in certain parts of Amsterdam. (I believe)


 I would have suggested...............Mach? artytime:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Rubber strap.....into BDSM.


 Beater. Someone at your house with a rubber strap.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Pegwood...what the other half refers to your manhood as.....just me then... :sadwalk:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Beater. Someone at your house with a rubber strap.


 Every day.... :wicked: :naughty:

Oiling tool....a subserviant person....


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Every day.... :wicked: :naughty:


 Strange, I have no idea what BDSM is, but I have suffered from MDSB.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Strange, I have no idea what BDSM is, but I have suffered from MDSB.


 WTF? BDSM = Bondage-Sadomasochism.....no idea what MDSB is. I have happy memories, however, of listening to 'MFSB' and 'TSOP' in the seventies....work that one out if you will! :thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

"Anglage" ....................how to get out of snooker!

'Wrench' you are a bit late coming to the table, I for one are flagging a bit, to much nectar artytime:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Every day.... :wicked: :naughty:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> WTF?


 Usually involves curry. Multi Directional Splatter Bottom.

Or as I have heard referred to by my Glaswegian [email protected] like a Japanese flag.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


>


 Bloody hell, I thought the bride had thrust a mirror in front of me....go on then, 1 more glass!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Karrusel said:


> Bloody hell, I thought the bride had thrust a mirror in front of me....go on then, 1 more glass!


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

RWP said:


> A few definitions........
> 
> Vostoking.......buying loads of near identical items because they are VFM.
> 
> ...


 Look what you started,and I don't even drink.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

"Harrison"...........Indiana Jones!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Daveyboyz said:


> Flared lugs - Gary Lineker or Martin Clunes


 Please exuse me while I just go and pi$$ myself...... :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> WTF? BDSM = Bondage-Sadomasochism.....no idea what MDSB is. I have happy memories, however, of listening to 'MFSB' and 'TSOP' in the seventies....work that one out if you will! :thumbsup:


 The smell of









Cheaper to keep her. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


>


 Yep...that's me! :laugh: ...(Wilfred Brambell....what a great character actor! :notworthy: )


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

'Slightly marked'....'FUBAR'


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

"Oyster".......a bivalve molluscs! 

Everybody keeping up?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Yep...that's me! :laugh: ...(Wilfred Brambell....what a great character actor! :notworthy: )


 This will be me later when I'm trying to escape from Big Margie up the Tranny bar










:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> 'Slightly marked'....'FUBAR'


 FUBB


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> This will be me later when I'm trying to escape from Big Margie up the Tranny bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Brilliant! :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Brilliant! :thumbsup:
> 
> ....Beyond belief.....instead of beyond all recognition?


 CORRECT .



Roger the Dodger said:


> Brilliant! :thumbsup:


 Really?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Bezel: A small fraud.

Cyclop: A very small motorcycle.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> Bezel: A small fraud.


 Tachybezel....a massive fraud....completely incomprehensible.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Sweep hand


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Guilloche: Where Marie-Antoinette met her fate.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Depth rating....an expensive and meaningless measure of a watch's depth capability, given that almost all will be subjected to a mild shower, if at all.......

Helium escape valve....The purest bollocks at the highest level.....


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Gasket: Part of the brain subject to blowups.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

ETA. Inaccurate watch movement. ETA means "Estimated Time of Arrival"


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Horology: World's oldest profession.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> Horology: World's oldest profession.


 Took me a second..... :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Moon watch. What an Astrologer does.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Took me a second..... :laugh:


 Bahahaha...

Luminescence: Bubbly Smirnoff and Red Bull.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> Bahahaha...
> 
> Luminescence: Bubbly Smirnoff and Red Bull.


 Bond will like that....have you got one for Bombay Sapphire....and no curry involved....?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Mechanical Movement: The side effect of Ex-Lax.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Remote control...'Can I just turn over for 'Pawn Stars' my little Pihrana?...'No, Coronation Sreet's just coming [email protected] off'



BlueKnight said:


> Mechanical Movement: The side effect of Ex-Lax.


 Brilliant! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Ultrasonic cleaner....don't introduce your wife to this piece of gear, or you'll be redundant within a few days.......


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Tang Buckle: Upset stomach from drinking powdered orange juice.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> Tang Buckle: Upset stomach from drinking powdered orange juice.


 I thought we were hard done by in the UK having to drink reconstituted OJ from concenrate, but powdered...? What are you, Mike...a Neanderthal? :laugh:

I suppose I can't complain, seeing that most of our meals are from processed origins...think ear'oles, eye'oles and arse'oles....and I haven't even started on Maccy D or Bugger King yet.... :laugh:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I thought we were hard done by in the UK having to drink reconstituted OJ from concenrate, but powdered...? What are you, Mike...a Neanderthal? :laugh:


 I don't touch the stuff....Tang was used by early NASA manned space flights. In 1962, when Mercury astronaut John Glenn conducted eating experiments in orbit, Tang was selected for the menu; it was also used during some Gemini flights. In 2013 Buzz Aldrin said: "Tang sucks. ~ Wiki.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> In 2013 Buzz Aldrin said: "Tang sucks. ~ Wiki.


 For a minute I thought that 'Tang' was a beautiful oriental lady delivering 'succor' to weary travellers....only when I read it again did I get the gist.

Can I have my money back, please?........ :laugh:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Is 'Tang' a beautiful oriental lady........please...... not a 'ladyboy'........?


 I don't touch that stuff either....


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Orange Monster - the combined effect of Tang and Ex-lax..


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Swatch. What a Glaswegian says when they ask for a look at something. "Ge'es a swatch at yer new motor then."


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I've never understood the complaint about "from concentrate" what difference if they take the water out to ship and put it back again later on?

Repeater - biryani eggs or brussel sprouts have that effect.

Digital watch - observation of a finger.

Triple date - when you take twins out.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

"Fond Acier".........a dessert after main course?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Gravity-swing pendulum oscillator - ostentatious jock in the locker room

Verge and Foliot - Tudor dances


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

"Pair Case".........for storing 'Fruit'!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Full Hunter. A type of Wellington with your foot in it.

Gervil. What the man at the pet shop with a speech impediment sold me.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Advance - when you borrow money from your next pay cheque in order to buy watches.

Retard - what the wife calls you when she found you had an advance.

Crown - 25 pence

Chronograph - visual depiction illustrating the number of old chrones waiting at the bus stop on pension day.

High horolgy - watch left on top of the bookshelf

Lever escapement - robbers technique of using a crow bar to get out the back door of the jewellers when the police arrive.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Bezel........posh fox glove puppet.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

thing a ma jig - someone running for local office,. caliber - an antique term meaning nothing.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Skeleton watch - type of horror film.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Bumper movement.

I'm told she is fiddling with her hair and talking, but I can't see it.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I'd like to see her moonphase if you know what I mean.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Crown guards.










Triple date.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Exhibition back.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

"Swiss Made".........cheese fondue! :tongue:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

"Made in RWP" sorry "USSR".............AK-47 :swoon:

artytime:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

WIS..................either buying, browsing looking at or coveting watches to an exaggerated degree.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Watch band


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

AVO said:


> Bumper movement.
> 
> I'm told she is fiddling with her hair and talking, but I can't see it.


 I see your GIF for 'Bumper movement', Steve, and raise you this one..... :naughty: 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










.........I'm banned, aren't I.......?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

@Roger the Dodger me thinks your in need of mothering....not smothering! artytime:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Karrusel said:


> @Roger the Dodger me thinks your in need of mothering....not smothering! artytime:


 Yeah....but you just would.....wouldn't you?..........


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I see your GIF for 'Bumper movement', Steve, and raise you this one..... :naughty:


 What the heck is she cleaning...? I can't see any dust or spill. Do you...?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I see your GIF for 'Bumper movement', Steve, and raise you this one..... :naughty:
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> ...


 Pendulum.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

@BlueKnight does it matter? artytime:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Tick. For those who can't afford the tock.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Silicon Valley :thumbsup: Though to be honest they look genuine, if large.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Classifieds................watches you want to sell but can't name because it's an official secret.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> What the heck is she cleaning...? I can't see any dust or spill. Do you...?


 She's cleaning up after me...(Dirty boy!)......and now I'm deffo banned........see you in a couple of weeks, chaps! :rofl:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Pendulum.


 Er......two pendulums I think....unless I've gone blind.....which I may well have done after watching those two for the last half hour!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

@Roger the Dodger I prefer mine!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

@AVO....yep, yours is great....I was just trying to emphasise the 'Bumper movement', which I think mine does to great effect.... :baby:

Reminded me of when I went to the doctor, and he said that I was in great shape for a 63 year old...

'Yeah' I said...'I've really only got one complaint, and that's that my sex drive is far too high'

The Doc was gobsmacked...'Your sex drive........too high.......at 63?'

'Yes' I said 'it's too high, and I'd like you to lower it if you can'.

'Lower it' he remarked...'Just what do you consider is too high?'

I replied 'These days, it's all in my head, Doc...I'd like you to lower it a couple of feet if you can................... :wicked:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Pendulum.


 One of those executive desk toys, elbow bumps boob, boob bumps other boob, motion transferred back to elbow, ad infinitum. Distracting desk toy.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

RWP said:


> One of those executive desk toys, elbow bumps boob, boob bumps other boob, motion transferred back to elbow, ad infinitum. Distracting desk toy.


 Perpetual motion?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

If you read through the posts Rog.......we have perpetual motion posting


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Er......two pendulums I think....unless I've gone blind.....which I may well have done after watching those two for the last half hour!


 Double barrel.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

RWP said:


> If you read through the posts Rog.......we have perpetual motion posting


 I've read every single one, Rog.....wouldn't want to miss out on some fantastic additions to my vocabulary! :rofl:



WRENCH said:


> Double barrel.


 ...and my palms have gone all hairy.........? :hmmm9uh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I've read every single one, Rog.....wouldn't want to miss out on some fantastic additions to my vocabulary! :rofl:
> 
> ...and my palms have gone all hairy.........? :hmmm9uh:


 Back on topic. Dual movement.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> ...and my palms have gone all hairy.........? :hmmm9uh:


 Well if it keeps the Pogue wound....


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Back on topic. Dual movement.


 I refer you to my previous GIF...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Seems like a pretty nice 'dual movement' to me.............bugger....I'm obsessed aren't I? :crazy5vh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Your really milking that one Roger


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> ............bugger....I'm obsessed aren't I? :crazy5vh:


 On the positive side, I'm glad you're not batting for the other team. If you know what I mean.....


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> On the positive side, I'm glad you're not batting for the other team. If you know what I mean.....


 ....and I've just bought a really nice Charles Tyrwhitt shirt in pink...........


----------

